# Pastillage:refining my molding techniques



## phadfield (Apr 27, 2007)

Hello,

This thread is for any buffs of pastillage-especially those that mold with it.

I am currently trying to mold larger pieces of pastillage (I have only used it for a month) in the shape of bowls and plates. I am using what seems to be the favorite recipe out there--the Notter one--and having decent results.

I am having a few issues with pastillage however. As everyone who has worked with it knows, it dries incredibly fast! It is also prone to showing cracks and small little divets here and there. 

First question: When you lay pastillage in a mold and there are imperfections, what is the best way to get them out before it dries? I have used some cornstarch on my finger with some success but i want a really perfect surface.

Second question: It seems when I roll out the pastillage and then have a little bit left over and re roll it to squash into another mold it is most often NOT successful the 2nd roll--any thoughts? I do use a microwave to heat it, but this often seems to make it stick and pull from the work surface in a way hat ruins it.

Third question: When I am actively working with the pastillage I have heard that I can use a clothes steamer to keep it from forming that drying skin-does anyone know if this works?

Fourth and final question (for now!): I have not been able to find pastillage available for purchase anywhere. Is it available? If not, does anyone know why this might be the case?

Thank you so much!

Pamela


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

My answers:

Q1. Try using cake smoothers and other tools used on plastic icing (I think you guys call it rolled fondant). 
Otherwise I take out my imperfections by smoothing with my hands or a soft object after it is dusted with cornstarch. Be sure not to handle the pastillage too much with your fingertips. 
If all else fails - once it dries use a fine grit sandpaper to sand out cracks and small divets.

Q2. You will find after using it once (having dusted it with cornstarch and then re-rolling it, it will not be as pliable. Either, add new pastillage or adjust the moisture content (try wetting your hands before you re-knead it) so it becomes pliable. Microwaving it is ok, if you made it the day before and need to get it "working" quickly.

Q3. To stop it skinnning, only work with what you need. Keep the remainder either covered tightly with clingfilm or keep it under a damp cloth - both options avoid skinning.

Q4. The closest I have seen is rolled fondant, but this is a different product.
Why is it not for sale - probably the lack of demand for the product??

Good luck!


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

if you are looking for a more pliable sugar medium I suggest to try the gumpaste, it has a longer drying time so you can futz with it longer ..and I think that you can find some pastillage that you just add water too at 

Country Kitchen, Sugarcraft ( which has terrible customer service now ) and Beryls.com


----------



## phadfield (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks for your replies. 

I have chosen to work with pastillage for bowls as it is far stronger than fondant and gum paste. 

I tried mixing in Tylose to fondant to strengthen it, but over many experimentations I found it too difficult to mix in with the pre made fondant. My experiements with making my own fondant (and using Tylose while making it) have been miserable failures, it never turns out as pliable or as nice to work with as the professionally mixed versions. Note: my creations are never eaten, so taste has bever been an issue for me.

As for smoothing pastillage: Based on your experience it seems that moving cornstarch around on the surface or sanding is my best option. 

If anyone else has something to add, I am listening 

Thanks, Pamela


----------



## rrcos (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello..

I have bought many supplies from Pastry Chef Central.. They do sell Pastillaje, ready to use....
PASTILLAGE


----------



## phadfield (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow! Thanks for the link to the ready made. Apparently, my google search button is broken  . I will try and see how this pre made stuff compares!


----------

